# Behold the new Surefire M24



## cqbdude (May 26, 2008)

It is said to produce over 2000 lumens...


----------



## KeyGrip (May 26, 2008)

That better be a _tactical_ rubber band holding those together.


----------



## abinok (May 26, 2008)

yea, but at 72 123's an hour... the pocket book says ouch!


----------



## cqbdude (May 26, 2008)

Not when you are using 3 x17670 rechargeables ..:twothumbs


----------



## cqbdude (May 26, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> That better be a _tactical_ rubber band holding those together.


 


I was going to use some kind of rubber band...


----------



## cyberpunk (May 27, 2008)

cqbdude said:


> It is said to produce over 2000 lumens...


 
I notice you seem to opt for the scalloped heads versus the full-on crenellated model.

My first M6 was scalloped, and my second was an M6-CB. Now that I've used both, I much prefer the scalloped heads. I suspect a third M6 is in the cards for me, at some point...and if I were to have 4 of them, the ratio of scalloped to crenellated would be exactly what you've got there in your picture (and 3 out of 4 with the MN21 bulb is the right ratio, as well! ).

Well done, by the way! I'm envious!


----------



## Aussie Cheese (May 27, 2008)

where are the beamshots


----------



## aussiebob (May 27, 2008)

Aussie Cheese said:


> where are the beamshots


----------



## cqbdude (May 27, 2008)

Aussie Cheese said:


> where are the beamshots



I knew someone was going to ask that....

But I will get that for you soon enough...

Meanwhile...here are the rest of the photos..


----------



## ttran97 (May 27, 2008)

Very nice, cqbdude! We should get together and take a pic of all 7 of our M6's. haha...nuts...


----------



## cqbdude (May 27, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Very nice, cqbdude! We should get together and take a pic of all 7 of our M6's. haha...nuts...



That would be awesome....let me know when....:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (May 27, 2008)

They're multiplying..................isn't it great!!!!!!!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (May 27, 2008)

size15s would be pleased...:laughing:


----------



## DM51 (May 27, 2008)

M42, 3,500lm. LOL


----------



## ttran97 (May 27, 2008)

So DM51...you have 7 M6's and all this time you let me go on and on about having only 3? I feel lame now...as if I were special or something...haha. :bow:


----------



## cqbdude (May 27, 2008)

DM51 said:


> M42, 3,500lm. LOL



:bow:



Now we want some beamshots...:devil:


----------



## DM51 (May 27, 2008)

Relax guys, I'm a total fraud! I have 3 M6s, not 7. You two still have the best collections, AFAIK. 

The other 4 Milennium turboheads you see in my pic are used on BigLeef bodies and 18xxx Leef bodies; except in the pic, only the bottom 2 heads have bodies on, so it can stand up like that. If all the heads had bodies on, the rubber bands wouldn't be able to hold the array together and it would fall to bits, lol.

BTW, those are Marine-grade super-toughened heavy-duty blood-camo rubber bands you see there, very hard to get, lol


----------



## cqbdude (May 27, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Relax guys, I'm a total fraud! I have 3 M6s, not 7. You two still have the best collections, AFAIK.
> 
> The other 4 Milennium turboheads you see in my pic are used on BigLeef bodies and 18xxx Leef bodies; except in the pic, only the bottom 2 heads have bodies on, so it can stand up like that. If all the heads had bodies on, the rubber bands wouldn't be able to hold the array together and it would fall to bits, lol.
> 
> BTW, those are Marine-grade super-toughened heavy-duty blood-camo rubber bands you see there, very hard to get, lol



You are still the man...:twothumbs

Thanks for the picture...that was awesome..


----------



## Illum (May 27, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Relax guys, I'm a total fraud! I have 3 M6s, not 7. You two still have the best collections, AFAIK.



you better be!
I was about to PM you on how you managed to keep 7 M6s without us knowing!:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri (May 29, 2008)

DM51 said:


> M42, 3,500lm. LOL



Is THIS what's called a mod?

I might be able to do one of those myself...seems pretty simple (no offense to the master builders here). I was afraid there was a whole lot of soldering and stuff involved.


----------



## Illum (May 29, 2008)

DM51 said:


> M42, 3,500lm. LOL



I can only imagine....that each of those turboheads are wired the same as the light in this thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171268



all connected to a central battery pack

oh YEAH!


----------



## Federal LG (May 29, 2008)

DM51 said:


> M42, 3,500lm. LOL



Perfect for EDC !! 

I´m wondering... how to carry the spare batteries ?


----------



## m3m4 (May 30, 2008)

Any beam shots?:nana:


----------



## guiri (May 30, 2008)

Alright, I give up, what the hell is EDC?


----------



## KeyGrip (May 30, 2008)

*E*very*D*ay *C*arry


----------



## Monocrom (May 30, 2008)

No beamshots?? 

Come on, you guys aren't newbs! You know better! 

Let's see those beamshots!! :huh:


----------



## Illum (May 30, 2008)

well, you wanna pay for those beamshots?


----------



## roadie (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> well, you wanna pay for those beamshots?


 
A true flashaholic would do it..... You know I'm right!


----------



## Illum (May 31, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> A true flashaholic would do it..... You know I'm right!



yeah, but what do you suggest DM51 compare it to? this, if it did light, say MN20x7 will beat the pants off the Mag85, I can't say for the Mag623...any suggestions:nana:


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> ...any suggestions:nana:


 
A white wall. 

Okay.... Maybe compare the output to an N30 or other HID.


----------

